# I Just Won a Platinum NCV on Ebay--My husband's going to kill me!!!



## icydog (Jul 30, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARRIOTTS-NEWPO...ms=39:1|66:2|65:13&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1308

*My husband may kill me but *I saw this a few minutes ago and bid on it in the last four seconds *never thinking I would have high bid.* I mean I just picked a figure and threw it in and _lo and behold _I won the week.  *Do you think I have a chance at getting through the ROFR review process with a $15,157.87 offer*I think it is a great resort. I just never figured on owning there. 

I passed on a KoOlina Platinum today because the price was too high. I hope this week will get me to Hawaii. Do you think it will? 

I think I am going to have to sell my MMC weeks. I have too many Marriott weeks now. In fact, way too many with the newest at the Reserve in Orlando.


----------



## icydog (Jul 30, 2008)

My husband didn't kill me since we both love that resort. He just shook his head and said "you're nuts". All of my timeshare purchases come (came) out of my money so he can't say too much, but I'm glad he was okay with it :ignore:


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 30, 2008)

I had one pass at $14,700, so yours should pass as well. You purchased at the 2nd lowest price that I've seen, besides mine, so you did get a good deal. If you plan and exchange in a timely fashion you should be able to trade into Hawaii.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase.  We went to NCV, I really enjoyed it.  

I have a friend who has traded her plat week a few times for the Marriott Waiohai on Kaui. I am not sure if that is the island she requested or just what she has gotten.  So you should be fine.


----------



## GregT (Jul 31, 2008)

I think that's a terrific deal and a great property -- I believe NCV will become even a more popular destination as the island destinations struggle.  Shadow Ridge/DSV I and II have the high temps that NCV does not -- it is a beautiful property.

Enjoy and congratulations!!!


----------



## kapish (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations Marylyn! I think it is a great price for that resort


----------



## VacationPro (Jul 31, 2008)

icydog said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARRIOTTS-NEWPO...ms=39:1|66:2|65:13&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1308
> 
> *My husband may kill me but *I saw this a few minutes ago and bid on it in the last four seconds *never thinking I would have high bid.* I mean I just picked a figure and threw it in and _lo and behold _I won the week.  *Do you think I have a chance at getting through the ROFR review process with a $15,157.87 offer*I think it is a great resort. I just never figured on owning there.
> 
> ...



Marylyn, you outbid me!  Congrats--it is a great price for a great resort.  I'll keep trying!


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 31, 2008)

Great purchase if you plan on going there every year or most years.  

I'd say you paid a lot more than you need if you want to use it for a trader.  I just went there on a trade for July 4-11 and had a blast.  Wonderful weather.

It would be great to use it on either end of a Hawaii trip using FF miles and stopping in LA on the way out or back.


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 31, 2008)

*Congratutations Marilyn*

Congratulations Marliyn.

I've exchanged into KoOlina 3 times using a similar week.  You should be fine.

Your week is probably better than mine.

Glad DH is ok with it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like you got a good price! Let us know if passes ROFR. 

I have to stay away from Ebay. whether buying another TS or yet another needlpoint kit(still working on one from last year).


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 31, 2008)

MOX JO said:
			
		

> I had one pass at $14,700, so yours should pass as well.



A couple of years ago the ROFR at NCV seem to be pretty solid at around $18K but as you've heard it is slipping and $15,150 may get thru.


----------



## icydog (Jul 31, 2008)

VacationPro said:


> Marylyn, you outbid me!  Congrats--it is a great price for a great resort.  I'll keep trying!



I don't know how I did that! I just threw in the next highest bid increment fully expecting to be outbid.. With only 4 seconds  was sure I would lose. I sat and stared at the computer for a few minutes not knowing if I should be feeling happiness for winning a great week, or fear that my husband would kill me. Luckily when I told him he was okay with it. 



ownsmany said:


> Congratulations Marliyn.
> 
> I've exchanged into KoOlina 3 times using a similar week.  You should be fine.
> 
> ...



I can't wait to show this to my husband Bob. He'll be so happy. 



Twinkstarr said:


> Looks like you got a good price! Let us know if passes ROFR.
> 
> I have to stay away from Ebay. whether buying another TS or yet another needlpoint kit(still working on one from last year).



Don't I ever know what you mean!!! 



Bill4728 said:


> A couple of years ago the ROFR at NCV seem to be pretty solid at around $18K but as you've heard it is slipping and $15,150 may get thru.



That's good news. I have been following eBay for awhile--looking at all the Marriotts since they are selling for a lot less these days. I checked with the seller and he had someone pass at $15,000 last week so I should be okay. 

BTW, the company I bought from sellingtimeguys really is a company called Timeshare Rescue. I don't know for sure-- but is this a postcard company?

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Marylyn


----------



## VacationPro (Jul 31, 2008)

icydog said:


> That's good news. I have been following eBay for awhile--looking at all the Marriotts since they are selling for a lot less these days. I checked with the seller and he had someone pass at $15,000 last week so I should be okay.
> 
> BTW, the company I bought from sellingtimeguys really is a company called Timeshare Rescue. I don't know for sure-- but is this a postcard company?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Marylyn



Assuming this passes ROFR (which I'm pretty sure it will), how many Marriott weeks will you own?


----------



## m61376 (Jul 31, 2008)

You're running a streak of good luck, first with the one in St. Thomas and now this one- great nab...congrats!


----------



## Carol C (Jul 31, 2008)

So, why not buy a gold to go along with your platinum? :whoopie: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-MARRIOTTS-N...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## icydog (Jul 31, 2008)

Carol C said:


> So, why not buy a gold to go along with your platinum? :whoopie:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-MARRIOTTS-N...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Did you look at the price of that Gold week?  More than my platinum!!



VacationPro said:


> Assuming this passes ROFR (which I'm pretty sure it will), how many Marriott weeks will you own?



2 MMCs, 1 MSE, 1 St Thomas, 2 at the new Reserve, and now this 1 at NCV! All platinum. All but the 2 MMCs were purchased in 2007-2008. 7 weeks YIKES 



m61376 said:


> You're running a streak of good luck, first with the one in St. Thomas and now this one- great nab...congrats!



Nothing in this world can compare with the St Thomas I nabbed. NOTHING!! Thanks for remembering. 

Marylyn


----------



## KathyPet (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you actually use all those weeks or do you rent them?.  We have a hard time using the three of ours especially since we have enjoyed taking cruises on a regular basis over the last few years and DH can only take so much time off.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 31, 2008)

icydog said:


> Did you look at the price of that Gold week?  More than my platinum!! ......... Marylyn



Give or take $10,000. :rofl:


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 31, 2008)

icydog said:


> Nothing in this world can compare with the St Thomas I nabbed. NOTHING!! Thanks for remembering.
> 
> Marylyn


Good for you and also the NCV winning bid.     It is a great resort in a very nice area with lots to see and do.  I am sure it will pass because I see prices go down even further and Marriott may not be selling as fast as they once were.  

Something has to give in this type of economy we are in right now.  High gasoline prices or diesel make traveling much more expensive for everyone  and certainly the airline fares too. 

I don't envy your maintenance fees every year but you can always rent them out for a profit or at least break even, if necessary.  The big advantage is that you can book earlier than most Marriott owners now you have so many Marriott timeshares!    Congratulations!


----------



## london (Jul 31, 2008)

*Resale Prices*

Current economic conditions will continue to put pressure on resale prices for high quality timeshares.

I think you will see prices continue to go down this fall especially. It will be a buyers market for sometime to come.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 1, 2008)

*Excellent purchase...*

This is a good price for this resort.  I salivate at deals like this.  I thought my DH was going kill me when I purchased another TS this year, but he got over it...however I did not spend $15K...if I did...I would definitely be fighting a divorce, cause he would have committed  me and delivered divorce papers (hee hee).


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 1, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I thought my DH was going kill me when I purchased another TS this year



I thought mine was too when I told him I put in an offer on an OP platinum week.  But he just shakes his head and rolls his eyes...  

Good thing he loves our vacations and the places we go, or else....


Off topic, but the other night, I was typing away and he said to me, "what if you couldn't go on that site anymore" (meaning TUG)?
I countered with, "What if you couldn't watch TV anymore?"
Needless to say, he let the subject drop.


----------



## icydog (Aug 1, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Give or take $10,000. :rofl:



OOPS you're right it sold for $10,000. I paid $15,000 for Platinum. Since we will pay the same maintenance fees I think I did better.


----------



## icydog (Aug 1, 2008)

KathyPet said:


> Do you actually use all those weeks or do you rent them?.  We have a hard time using the three of ours especially since we have enjoyed taking cruises on a regular basis over the last few years and DH can only take so much time off.



I never had so many weeks before-- so I don't know. We use our 3 Manor Club weeks to trade into the Marriott Fairways in NJ during the summer months. I just reserved January 2009 with my St Thomas, I haven't closed on Orlando and it won't be ready until 2010, and as far as NCV, I doubt I will have a chance at a decent 2009 week at this point. The seller is a broker so I am sure he won't reserve anything in platinum season for me. It will be up to me to do when we close. 



iconnections said:


> Good for you and also the NCV winning bid.     It is a great resort in a very nice area with lots to see and do.  I am sure it will pass because I see prices go down even further and Marriott may not be selling as fast as they once were.
> 
> Something has to give in this type of economy we are in right now.  High gasoline prices or diesel make traveling much more expensive for everyone  and certainly the airline fares too.
> 
> I don't envy your maintenance fees every year but you can always rent them out for a profit or at least break even, if necessary.  The big advantage is that you can book earlier than most Marriott owners now you have so many Marriott timeshares!    Congratulations!



I'm still not sure how to do that since they are all in different places. Don't they have to be in the same resort to reserve at 13 months. I always reserve early for the three Manor Clubs though.

My DVC maintenance fees are obnoxious--- but I rent my points out--- and that covers the Disney maintenance fees--- and a lot of the others as well. When I want to go to Disney I trade back into DVC using another, 
non-Marriott, week I own. I love OKW so when I see it on the sightings board I grab it. I have gotten into OKW and SSR on ACs as well. I love getting into Disney without using my expensive points. We can travel in the off season since we are retired and that helps a lot.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanksgiving 2009 would be a great week as a trader. You'll be able to reserve that yourself.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 1, 2008)

icydog said:


> BTW, the company I bought from sellingtimeguys really is a company called Timeshare Rescue. I don't know for sure-- but is this a postcard company?



Yes they are a PCC.


The fact that this TS was sold by a PCC,  just show how badly the owners wanted to get rid of this week. They likely paid the PCC $3000 to take title of this TS, not knowing that the PCC would likely be able to sell it for well over $14,000!!  That's a $17,000 swing in the PCC favor!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 1, 2008)

icydog said:


> I'm still not sure how to do that since they are all in different places. Don't they have to be in the same resort to reserve at 13 months. I always reserve early for the three Manor Clubs though..



As long as you are booking consecutive or concurrent weeks at any resort, you can book at the 13 month mark.
The way the weeks fall for Plat MMC and NCV, you should be able to book NCV July 4th week at the 13 month +3 week mark. Book all three of your MMC weeks prior to the July 4th week and then make the NCV week the 4th week.


----------



## icydog (Aug 1, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Thanksgiving 2009 would be a great week as a trader. You'll be able to reserve that yourself.



Is Thanksgiving Platinum? I used to own at Summit Watch and Mountainside and Thanksgiving was silver. 



dioxide45 said:


> As long as you are booking consecutive or concurrent weeks at any resort, you can book at the 13 month mark.
> The way the weeks fall for Plat MMC and NCV, you should be able to book NCV July 4th week at the 13 month +3 week mark. Book all three of your MMC weeks prior to the July 4th week and then make the NCV week the 4th week.




In your example if I make the NCV July 4th can I make all the MMCs July 4th as well. Then I can put them all into II for trading. I use my Manor Club weeks for trading into the MFVs. I want to trade NCV for HI for 2010. I know I won't get it for 2009 now.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 2, 2008)

Marylyn- You can request all 4 weeks for the 4th of July week- BUT- keep in mind that you would only be able to call at the 13 month mark in that case, not at the 13 month + 3 week mark as suggested by dioxide. You could call at the 13 month mark, though, and reserve all 4 weeks.

Alternately, you could consider reserving the week before the 4th for one of the weeks, which would let you call at the 13 month + 1 week mark, reserving on Manor Club week for then and, at the same time, reserving the other 3 weeks for the 4th, which would enable you to secure 3 holiday weeks. If you really wanted, at the 12 month mark you could call back and try to change the week before for the holiday week, for a $29 change of reservation fee.

Make sure to get separate reservation numbers, of course.

I just remembered something, though- isn't the week of the 4th sold a a Plat. Plus week at NCV? I thought I remembered reading about that in another thread, in which case you couldn't book it. I'm not sure about that, though, so others will have to chime in.


----------



## CATBinCO (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, July 4th week is Platinum PLUS season. That's the one I'm considering buying resale (in the future)!


----------



## icydog (Aug 2, 2008)

m61376 said:


> Marylyn- You can request all 4 weeks for the 4th of July week- BUT- keep in mind that you would only be able to call at the 13 month mark in that case, not at the 13 month + 3 week mark as suggested by dioxide. You could call at the 13 month mark, though, and reserve all 4 weeks.
> 
> Alternately, you could consider reserving the week before the 4th for one of the weeks, which would let you call at the 13 month + 1 week mark, reserving on Manor Club week for then and, at the same time, reserving the other 3 weeks for the 4th, which would enable you to secure 3 holiday weeks. If you really wanted, at the 12 month mark you could call back and try to change the week before for the holiday week, for a $29 change of reservation fee.
> 
> ...



Since 4th of July is Plat Plus at NCV. What's a good strategy? *Book the week before July 4th, two weeks on July 4th using Manor Clubs and then book the week after July 4th at NCV at 13+3? Does that sound correct? *Do NCV Platinum get ACs on II? I am still waiting for MMC and MSE ACs to come out. I hope they do soon. I have three 4th of July weeks reserved for 2009 and I am waiting to exchange them for the Fairways as soon as I can. I just don't want to miss out on the ACs!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 2, 2008)

icydog said:


> Since 4th of July is Plat Plus at NCV. What's a good strategy? *Book the week before July 4th, two weeks on July 4th using Manor Clubs and then book the week after July 4th at NCV at 13+3? Does that sound correct? *Do NCV Platinum get ACs on II? I am still waiting for MMC and MSE ACs to come out. I hope they do soon. I have three 4th of July weeks reserved for 2009 and I am waiting to exchange them for the Fairways as soon as I can. I just don't want to miss out on the ACs!!



I missed that NCV has July 4th as Platinum Plus. So you won't be able to book that. When I suggest booking at 13 months + 3 weeks I beleive people can and do this. If you want to book the month of July, can call at the begining of June the year prior and book all four weeks consecutivly?


----------



## m61376 (Aug 2, 2008)

I think you are a little confused wrt the 13 month rule. If you are booking consecutive or contiguous weeks you can book them starting 13 months before the first check in date of the first week you want to book. Even if you are booking 3 weeks together (for the same week), you can only call 13 months in advance, not 13 months + 3 weeks. The 3 weeks mentioned in the earlier post were if you booked the first week 3 weeks ahead of the later weeks.


----------



## icydog (Aug 2, 2008)

m61376 said:


> I think you are a little confused wrt the 13 month rule. If you are booking consecutive or contiguous weeks you can book them starting 13 months before the first check in date of the first week you want to book. Even if you are booking 3 weeks together (for the same week), you can only call 13 months in advance, not 13 months + 3 weeks. The 3 weeks mentioned in the earlier post were if you booked the first week 3 weeks ahead of the later weeks.




Yes I was confused alright. I can call at 13 months ONLY if I reserve four weeks consecutively OR four weeks concurrently.  I am just reiterating a little bit here. 

At 13 months:
In my example, considering NCV's Platinum Plus July 4th week, I could reserve July 4th for my three Manor Club weeks at 13 months, and at the same time, I can book July 11th at the NCV. RIGHT?

Or I can reserve at 13+3  

June 20-27, June 27 -July 4, July 4- July 11 at the Manor Club and then July 11-18 at NCV. RIGHT?

How about this at 13+2

June 20-27 at MMC and then two Manor Club weeks for July 4 and then the NCV for July 11-18? Is that right. Can I do that?


----------



## m61376 (Aug 2, 2008)

Marylyn- yes- actually, that last combo is what I was suggesting, since it would still give you a strong MMC week and a week up on others requesting the holiday week 13 months out.

Make sure to remember it is, in the case above 13 months + 1 week in advance of the first reservation date for the weekend you want (so even if you want Sat. to Sat. or Sun. to Sun., you still make the reservations the same day as those wanting Fri.-Fri.).


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 2, 2008)

m61376 said:


> I think you are a little confused wrt the 13 month rule. If you are booking consecutive or contiguous weeks you can book them starting 13 months before the first check in date of the first week you want to book. Even if you are booking 3 weeks together (for the same week), you can only call 13 months in advance, not 13 months + 3 weeks. The 3 weeks mentioned in the earlier post were if you booked the first week 3 weeks ahead of the later weeks.



What I was pointing out is if you owned 1 week at NCV and 3 at MMC. You could book week 27 at MMC at 13 months plus 3 weeks by booking week 24 at NVC and weeks 25, 26, and 27 at MMC. If you own MSE you could lock off each MSE week and book much earlier. You have to book consecutive weeks. 

You are correct in that if you are booking concurrent weeks, you can only call at the 13 month mark. 

However you can book the three July 4th (week 27) weeks at MMC at the 13 month + 1 week by booking week 26 at NCV and the three MMC weeks for week 27. This would be the best strategy for the OP if they are looking to exchange all of their weeks.

2009 weeks were used for these examples, so that booking window has passed.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dioxide- sorry- that was actually directed to Marylyn- you were, of course, right, but I think she initially interpreted it to mean that even if she was booking all the weeks contiguously she could still book at 13 months+ 3, even though you were referring to weeks booked consecutively.


----------



## larry_WM (Nov 18, 2008)

Is this timeshare closed?
Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2008)

larry_WM said:


> Is this timeshare closed?
> Thanks



Which one?

Please define "closed?"


----------



## Quimby4 (Nov 18, 2008)

I think the poster is asking, "Closed", as in did it pass ROFR, is the sale final for ICYDOG for the Platinum NCV?


----------



## larry_WM (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I would like to know how good to do business with sellingtimeguys when the deal is big.


----------



## Dewnay (Nov 18, 2008)

Icydog passed ROFR on the Platinum NCV purchase. However she is having problems with the recording of her deed. 

See this thread: Title Company claims lost Deed for my NCV! I should have known better!!


----------



## thmom (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats, Marylyn. What a great deal! I'm looking at buying a NCV plat or maybe gold. But so far I've just been watching on E-bay to see what the prices are doing. Unfortunately we're tied to the school year vacations, so we don't have the freedom to travel off-season. We'll be at NCV Dec 26. so I'll check it out for you! It looks like a beautiful property. Patty


----------



## thmom (Nov 19, 2008)

Uh-oh, guess I missed the 2nd pg. The deed got lost? Hope it gets found. Patty


----------



## icydog (Nov 19, 2008)

*Nope no contract yet..Since July!!!*

Still waiting...and waiting... and waiting.... The Selling Timeshare Guys are stringing me along.

My daughter intervened andI thought we were making some progress... *but still no contract... *They said they found it and would be sending it out to Orange County for filing and that was two weeks ago.. *and still no contract!! and still no contract!! and still no contract!!*

I'll let you know. This has become a white elephant. It hasn't closed, I still don't officially own it, but it has already gone down substantially in value. Platinum Marriott Newport Coast weeks were selling on ebay for 30-40% less than I paid. *And I still don't own it!! *


----------



## larry_WM (Nov 19, 2008)

icydog said:


> Still waiting...and waiting... and waiting.... The Selling Timeshare Guys are stringing me along.
> 
> My daughter intervened andI thought we were making some progress... *but still no contract... *They said they found it and would be sending it out to Orange County for filing and that was two weeks ago.. *and still no contract!! and still no contract!! and still no contract!!*
> 
> I'll let you know. This has become a white elephant. It hasn't closed, I still don't officially own it, but it has already gone down substantially in value. Platinum Marriott Newport Coast weeks were selling on ebay for 30-40% less than I paid. *And I still don't own it!! *




why does it take so long? Did you paid for it yet? Is the Selling Timeshare Guys legit? Should we trust him with high ticket TS dealing?

Thanks


----------



## davidvel (Nov 19, 2008)

I presume you meant "recorded deed", not "contract"? Very tough situation. It seems they may have sold you a week they don't have and are trying to get it. 

It will take at least 2 months to be recognized as an owner once deed records and they get EVERYTHING to Marriott. http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84198

I would try to get $$ back ASAP.


----------



## icydog (Nov 19, 2008)

I hate to slam anyone but make up your own mind 
1. I bought the timeshare in July
2. I paid on time and closed in August
3. The Timeshare Guys told me they sent the deed to Orange County at the end of August and that Orange County Recorder was too busy to record it
4. Waited over 10 weeks then when I confronted them with Orange County on the phone they said that OC had lost the Deed
4. Orange County said they got it and said the agent was wrong,, they don't lose things. They returned it to Timeshare Guys three days after receiving it in Sept because of a discrepancy. 
5. Timeshare Guys then claimed it was lost in the mail for *10 weeks*
6. When my daughter called Timeshare Guys they said _they found the deed and would resubmit it to Orange County._
7 Orange County record deeds in two days 
8. I haven't heard from them and its been another month


You make your own decisions. Is this something you want to subject yourself to. Don't you want to pay someone..to Close the contract.. Get the deed recorded.. Get it submitted to Marriott and then don't you want to, perhaps, ...Use it?? If you want all these things, all things a closing company should do,.... then this is the wrong company for you.. 

So, as I said, I sit and wait...


----------



## icydog (Nov 19, 2008)

davidvel said:


> I presume you meant "recorded deed", not "contract"? Very tough situation. It seems they may have sold you a week they don't have and are trying to get it.
> 
> It will take at least 2 months to be recognized as an owner once deed records and they get EVERYTHING to Marriott. http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84198
> 
> *I would try to get $$ back ASAP*.



*Yah, Right..They won't give it back.* My problem isn't with Marriott it is with the Closing Company. If it sits on a Marriott desk so be it. I just want a recorded deed...


----------



## larry_WM (Nov 19, 2008)

icydog said:


> *Yah, Right..They won't give it back.* My problem isn't with Marriott it is with the Closing Company. If it sits on a Marriott desk so be it. I just want a recorded deed...




He is the seller and closing company too. The question is should we buy a high ticket timeshare from him again? thanks


----------



## Dewnay (Nov 19, 2008)

icydog said:


> 7 Orange County record deeds in two days



The following link can be used to verify that a deed has been recorded. The page also includes a link to obtain certified official record copies.

County of Orange Clerk-Recorder's Office Grantor/Grantee Search


----------



## icydog (Nov 20, 2008)

larry_WM said:


> He is the seller and closing company too. The question is should we buy a high ticket timeshare from him again? thanks



I think the short answer is NO!!



Dewnay said:


> The following link can be used to verify that a deed has been recorded. The page also includes a link to obtain certified official record copies.
> 
> County of Orange Clerk-Recorder's Office Grantor/Grantee Search



I checked and the deed still has not been recorded. Now what do I do? Sue him?


----------



## larry_WM (Nov 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted by larry_WM
> 
> He is the seller and closing company too. The question is should we buy a high ticket timeshare from him again? thanks
> 
> ...




Thank, You save me $10,000. This is too good to be true
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270301971782

I wonder who is in this board bought it. I  am willing to share more information about this TS to double chech with the seller


----------



## jancurious (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a similar experience in buying a week from SVMTimeshares on ebay (a platinum Shadow Ridge for $10,600) over a year ago.  

I had researched his name on tugs and people had had some difficulties with him but basically they all said he came through in the end.  Plus I was able to pay with a credit card so I felt I could always go back to my credit card company.  

He was his own closing company and it was obvious to me that his staff didn't know what they were doing.  They submitted the paperwork to Riverside County three times before they submitted the right amount of money, etc. I thought it would never close but it eventually did.  Marriott recognized me as an owner pretty quickly but I have had a delinquent prior tax bill from the county that the prior owner never paid.  (less than $200).  

So.......I'm not sure I would ever buy another ebay timeshare no matter what the price was.....sometimes life is too short to save a few dollars.

Jan


----------



## icydog (Nov 20, 2008)

jancurious said:


> I had a similar experience in buying a week from SVMTimeshares on ebay (a platinum Shadow Ridge for $10,600) over a year ago.
> 
> I had researched his name on tugs and people had had some difficulties with him but basically they all said he came through in the end.  Plus I was able to pay with a credit card so I felt I could always go back to my credit card company.
> 
> ...




*Absolutely, positively, true!!
*


----------



## MsCoach (Nov 22, 2008)

So how is this seller's feedback 100%?  It's been a while since I've been on Ebay, but he is SquareTrade also.

Talk about misleading!


----------



## larry_WM (Nov 24, 2008)

MsCoach said:


> So how is this seller's feedback 100%?  It's been a while since I've been on Ebay, but he is SquareTrade also.
> 
> Talk about misleading!




Because it take longer than 3 months to close, ebay rating is no longer available for such long time > i don't know if we can dispute with credit card after many months too


----------



## icydog (Jan 5, 2009)

I STILL have not gotten a deed. I haven't heard whether it ever got placed in queue at Marriott. I was told that it has been recorded. I am still waiting and I am still completely in the dark. I have been waiting since July 31st 2008. *I wish I had never heard of these guys. *


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 6, 2009)

How awful, Marilyn!


----------



## m61376 (Jan 6, 2009)

May be a very stupid question- but if someone is acting as an escrow agent, don't they have to be licensed/regulated somewhere? Wouldn't that give you some recourse?


----------



## icydog (Jan 6, 2009)

They make all kinds of claims. The deeds in the mail. I lost the deed. I found the deed. The recorder didn't record it. etc etc. I can never nail them. I wish I could.


----------



## myip (Jan 7, 2009)

Did you check with the recorder that the deed is your name?  If it is, why don't you ask a copy of the deed from the recorder and send it to Marriott to make sure it get transfer into your name.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 7, 2009)

HMMMMM, I just found your thread and realized that my Westin Mission Hills has not recorded yet either and it has been MONTHS.  They told me they sent it to recording in November!  I have left 3-4 messages and no reply?  Are they out of business???  Katherine


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 7, 2009)

Katherine:  Don't you know by now that customer service at Westin is not their forte?


----------



## Stefa (Jan 7, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Katherine:  Don't you know by now that customer service at Westin is not their forte?



I think Katherine's problem is with the closing company.    Starwood will process an ownership transfer very quickly if you email them a scanned copy of your deed.   (Mine only took a day or two.)


----------



## icydog (Jan 25, 2009)

*I still do not have this Marriott in my account*



icydog said:


> They make all kinds of claims. The deeds in the mail. I lost the deed. I found the deed. The recorder didn't record it. etc etc. I can never nail them. I wish I could.



Still has not been registered with Marriott. I started this in July, 6 months and counting. Others who bought their weeks after I bought mine, and I mean 3 months after I bought mine, have their weeks in their accounts. 

I have no hope of reserving anything but the dregs of the platinum season. That is if I could, indeed, get anything at all at this point.. 

I cannot contact the previous owners to reserve something for me since this property was obviously the result of a postcard sale. I am just at the mercy of this eBay seller. I really wish eBay would change their feedback rules so I could give them the negative feedback they deserve.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 25, 2009)

WOW! I am sorry. I just hope it all works out in the end. Try to look at the bright side, you were never going to have a chance for a good 2009 week anyhow.  

I bought BeachPlace in October from a "postcard" company, but all in all, it has not been a bad experience. Marriott has had my deed for two weeks now. I have decided not to bug them, hoping that by March it will be mine and I will be able to make decent 2010 reservations. 

As for 2009, (HaHaHa) that one is all but gone. I'll just try to book the latest available decent week and either deposit it or eBay off a rental.

Good Luck


----------



## saturn28 (Jan 25, 2009)

icydog said:


> Still has not been registered with Marriott. I started this in July, 6 months and counting. Others who bought their weeks after I bought mine, and I mean 3 months after I bought mine, have their weeks in their accounts.
> 
> I have no hope of reserving anything but the dregs of the platinum season. That is if I could, indeed, get anything at all at this point..
> 
> I cannot contact the previous owners to reserve something for me since this property was obviously the result of a postcard sale. I am just at the mercy of this eBay seller. *I really wish eBay would change their feedback rules so I could give them the negative feedback they deserve*.



If they are still selling things on Ebay, you can still leave them feedback. Just purchase one of their other items leave the feedback about the previous purchase and refuse to pay for the item you won. Give as a reason you didn't complete the purhase as problems with a preivous purchases from this seller.


----------



## icydog (Jan 25, 2009)

saturn28 said:


> If they are still selling things on Ebay, you can still leave them feedback. Just purchase one of their other items leave the feedback about the previous purchase and refuse to pay for the item you won. Give as a reason you didn't complete the purhase as problems with a preivous purchases from this seller.



What will that do to my eBay rating? I'm afraid he'd retaliate and give me negative feedback. 

I still have to wait until this week is finally approved by Marriott, we got the deed yesterday, but supposedly the week is in Marriott now. Once it is in my account I may take your advice. I'm afraid if I act precipitously they will find another reason to hold this up. For right now I'm stuck. 

Come to think of it, I don't even know if he even submitted it to Marriott yet. How can I check??


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 25, 2009)

icydog said:


> .... Come to think of it, I don't even know if he even submitted it to Marriott yet. How can I check??



Owner Modifications group was able to tell me that they received the transfer paperwork from the attorney/closing office one week after being mailed to them.
(Actually they needed about 2.5 weeks to be able to tell me they received it a week after being mailed.)

*MVCI Owner Modifications   800.443-4391*

I also found this email on TUG, but never tried it....
owner.modifications@vacationclub.com


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 25, 2009)

I found out by calling Marriott as well, because the salesman didn't know.


----------



## jdetar (Jan 26, 2009)

icydog said:


> What will that do to my eBay rating? I'm afraid he'd retaliate and give me negative feedback.
> 
> I still have to wait until this week is finally approved by Marriott, we got the deed yesterday, but supposedly the week is in Marriott now. Once it is in my account I may take your advice. I'm afraid if I act precipitously they will find another reason to hold this up. For right now I'm stuck.
> 
> Come to think of it, I don't even know if he even submitted it to Marriott yet. How can I check??



This is the problem.. you're too scared of him the entire time. You paid for something, he didn't deliver, you have all sorts of retaliatory action you can place. At this point it's taking so long you could even go the criminal route (you didn't get what you paid for).

1) If your CC company is involved, call and file a chargeback under "claims and defenses" for the full amount. If the deal goes through later, then pay him then, minus fees/expenses/losses.

2) Go to www.ic3.gov and start the process there for criminal action.

3) File a small claims suit for a few bucks that it costs. You can't sue in small claims for everything (just sue him for loss of use for the first year, and some other various losses/expenses you've incurred), but it's cheap, easy, and you can do it yourself and you'll show this guy you're dead serious.

4) If you don't like option 3, go all out and sue in a higher court for everything. But for this it will cost you more, and you should have an attorney at this point.

I have had enough bad deals in my life to know how to deal with them.. hit them with civil and criminal action and THEN let them settle with you so you can call off the dogs.


----------



## funtime (Jan 26, 2009)

You are well beyond "humpday" on this problem.  I think your best bet now is to hound them to do the completion.  In the future, as soon as things start to go wrong, you might consider sending certified mail requesting status, giving deadline to perform and requesting a specific answer to your questions.  After four or five certified letters they will know you are serious.  Most people unfortunately use the telephone to try to resolve things and if the opposing party is not following through, that is the least effective way to proceed as you have no record of your complaints.  I hope that in a year you will just enjoy your fabulous deal at a great timeshare.  Funtme
PS - I do not suggest buying something else, reneging and then trashing the ebay rating - that will boomerang on you, perhaps quite badly.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 26, 2009)

Marilyn, 

Is the deed recorded with the county yet??

You can check with the orange county web site.  http://cr.ocgov.com/grantorgrantee/welcome.asp


----------



## m61376 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would suggest e-mailing owner modifications and give them the unit number, etc. and ask for a status update. They will get back to you within 48 hours. That way, you have a paper trail- if, in fact, they have everything and things seem to be moving along as they should, they will tell you so. However, given the past history, if there are any issues with either having received the paperwork at all or if things are missing, I think it would be good to have that response in writing, which is why I think e-mailing is better than calling.

They will respond to the e-mail posted above, btw. I sent an inquiry on Friday and received a response first thing this morning from them. Once month and waiting...hopefully they will be true to their 6-8 weeks.


----------



## duck_widow (Jan 26, 2009)

Sellers can't leave bad feedback for buyers anymore, so feel free to ding the seller.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 26, 2009)

m61376 said:


> I would suggest e-mailing owner modifications and give them the unit number, etc. and ask for a status update. They will get back to you within 48 hours. That way, you have a paper trail- if, in fact, they have everything and things seem to be moving along as they should, they will tell you so. However, given the past history, if there are any issues with either having received the paperwork at all or if things are missing, I think it would be good to have that response in writing, which is why I think e-mailing is better than calling.
> 
> They will respond to the e-mail posted above, btw. I sent an inquiry on Friday and received a response first thing this morning from them. Once month and waiting...hopefully they will be true to their 6-8 weeks.



This is only possible if the deed has been recorded. As of Marilyn's Jan 5th post, Title company said it was recorded but not sure the title company is telling the truth.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> This is only possible if the deed has been recorded. As of Marilyn's Jan 5th post, Title company said it was recorded but not sure the title company is telling the truth.



Bill- yesterday she indicated that it was supposedly in the transfer process at Marriott (Jan. 25th post), which is why I suggested e-mailing owner modifications to check if that was true.


----------



## Stefa (Jan 27, 2009)

duck_widow said:


> Sellers can't leave bad feedback for buyers anymore, so feel free to ding the seller.




Unfortunately, the window for leaving feedback has expired due to the sellers total incompetence.   

It is unlikely that ebay would allow a buyer to leave feedback for a purchase they didn't at least attempt to complete.  I wold also think the seller could have any feedback removed that was clearly not related to the current purchase.


----------



## nazclk (Jan 27, 2009)

*Marriott Deed*

I think I would be going to see a lawyer and have him send a letter to them threatening a lawsuit.  I just bought a Palm Springs Marriott and had it all done in 45 days. and have the recorded deed.  You are going on 6 months 

Plus if you purchased it off Ebay don't they have some kind of protection against this since these people have your money. :annoyed:


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 27, 2009)

One part of this whole question is : 
Is this the fault of the seller at all OR is this the fault of the TS title transfer company only?  

The TS transfer company was the one caught in a lie about doing the deed. 

Have they actually recorded the deed?
Have they sent a copy of the recorded deed to Marriott? 
Even if the seller said we must use this TS transfer company, is it the sellers fault that the TS transfer company has been so slow?

never mind.  See post below, seller & closing company are same people/ company.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wasn't it one of those Ebay deals where the seller and the closing company are the same entity? I could be mistaken and confusing this with another of that ilk, but I seem to remember that was part of the issue in the first place.

That said, Marriott has been quoting 6-8 weeks once they have all the paperwork in hand.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 27, 2009)

You can bet that the brokerage company is handling the closing in house. It is all part of the bargain basement price you pay.  

Once Marriott confirms that they have the paperwork in hand, you have nothing to lose but time from that point on.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> One part of this whole question is :
> Is this the fault of the seller at all OR is this the fault of the TS title transfer company only?
> 
> The TS transfer company was the one caught in a lie about doing the deed.
> ...





m61376 said:


> Wasn't it one of those Ebay deals where the seller and the closing company are the same entity? I could be mistaken and confusing this with another of that ilk, but I seem to remember that was part of the issue in the first place.
> 
> That said, Marriott has been quoting 6-8 weeks once they have all the paperwork in hand.





thinze3 said:


> You can bet that the brokerage company is handling the closing in house. It is all part of the bargain basement price you pay.
> 
> Once Marriott confirms that they have the paperwork in hand, you have nothing to lose but time from that point on.



This has been going on for so long,  I forgot that the seller was a PCC and did their own closings.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> This has been going on for so long,  I forgot that the seller was a PCC and did their own closings.




Bill, I have a PCC purchase that is now in the hands of Marriott. It will be interesting to see if all this paperwork was put together correctly. It is amazing that so little paperwork actually crossed in front of me on this purchase.

I have a more recent purchase that is closing with a Title Company, and it seems that paperwork is emailed or sent over to me every week. If Marriott recognizes both just the same, it will indicate to me that there is no right or wrong way to buy a TS.


----------



## icydog (Jan 27, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Marilyn,
> 
> Is the deed recorded with the county yet??
> 
> You can check with the orange county web site.  http://cr.ocgov.com/grantorgrantee/welcome.asp



Yes, Bill, we got the deed in the mail yesterday.


----------



## icydog (Jan 27, 2009)

m61376 said:


> I would suggest e-mailing owner modifications and give them the unit number, etc. and ask for a status update. They will get back to you within 48 hours. That way, you have a paper trail- if, in fact, they have everything and things seem to be moving along as they should, they will tell you so. However, given the past history, if there are any issues with either having received the paperwork at all or if things are missing, I think it would be good to have that response in writing, which is why I think e-mailing is better than calling.
> 
> They will respond to the e-mail posted above, btw. I sent an inquiry on Friday and received a response first thing this morning from them. Once month and waiting...hopefully they will be true to their 6-8 weeks.



Okay, I'll do that. I'll send them an email tomorrow.


----------



## icydog (Jan 27, 2009)

We have a real estate lawyer in our family. He has spoken to them. They claim they did everything right. He has been in contact with them and tells me to wait it out; he seems to think because we were so stupid to sign something without telling him that we kindda deserve all this mess. I guess that's one way to look at it.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 27, 2009)

*I have my Marriott owner number!!!*

Maybe this info will be helpful to others. Here is my timeline from the last month or so:

12/15/08 - Closing accomplished.  Deed sent to county (HHI - Beaufort Co.)
12/22/08 - Deed recorded. Available online at county web site.
12/23/08 - Attorney/Closing Co sends paper work to Marriott
*12/30/08* - Marriott logs paperwork as being "received"
01/26/09 - I sent email to Owner.Modifications@vacationclub.com to check status
*01/27/09 - I received this email:



			I checked that staus of your transfer and I am happy to report
that it has just been completed this morning. A confirmation letter will
be going out. Your owner number is <xxxxxxx>. Thank you and have a
wonderful day!
		
Click to expand...

*It's a great day!!!!!

That is MUCH better than I expected!!!   Maybe a record? ....


----------



## icydog (Jan 27, 2009)

UNBELIEVABLE. I'm sitting here shaking my head. I wish I never heard of Selling Timeshare Guys. I'll let you know if anything changes after I send the email to Marriott tomorrow. I'll bet a million dollars it hasn't even been submitted to Marriott yet. Congratulations on getting yours through without a hassle and in record time.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 27, 2009)

flyerbobcat said:


> Maybe this info will be helpful to others. Here is my timeline from the last month or so:
> 
> 12/15/08 - Closing accomplished.  Deed sent to county (HHI - Beaufort Co.)
> 12/22/08 - Deed recorded. Available online at county web site.
> ...




Tom, that's great! I am only about 7-10 days behind you.
What resort again was it that you bought?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 27, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> What resort again was it that you bought?



Grande Ocean.....  4th of July week is already booked for me by previous owner.


----------



## myip (Jan 27, 2009)

icydog said:


> UNBELIEVABLE. I'm sitting here shaking my head. I wish I never heard of Selling Timeshare Guys. I'll let you know if anything changes after I send the email to Marriott tomorrow. I'll bet a million dollars it hasn't even been submitted to Marriott yet. Congratulations on getting yours through without a hassle and in record time.


Can you submit the deed to Marriott yourself?


----------



## icydog (Jan 28, 2009)

myip said:


> Can you submit the deed to Marriott yourself?



You know, I don't know if I can. Any ideas? I submitted my own paperwork to DVC when I sold my DVC Boardwalk property without any hassles. I don't know if I can do the same thing with Marriott. That's an excellent idea though. Please let me know if anyone has done this?? 
Thanks, 
Marylyn


----------



## Dewnay (Jan 28, 2009)

View attachment EXTERNAL TRANSFER FORM Updated 05 05 08.pdf

Marylyn,

I've uploaded a copy of the Marriott External Transfer Form. It contains a checklist of what needs to submitted:


Copy of new, recorded deed
Transfer and waiver fees
Copy of driver's license(s) or passport(s)

I would suggest contacting Marriott Owner Modifications first to verify that an external transfer request has not already been submitted by the closing company. I'm still waiting for confirmation that my NCV transfer was completed and it was submitted in late November.

Best Regards,

Dewnay


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well I couldn't help myself. Tom got me all excited, so I emailed Marriott owner mods and inquired about my BeachPlace week. I'm keeping my fingers crossed about not having any possible hiccups. This Marriott unit was purchased mid October.  




> From: --------------@vacationclub.com]
> Sent: Thursday, January 29, 2009 2:47 PM
> To: ----------  ----------
> Subject: RE: Ownership transfer for BP*----------
> ...




P.S. - Doesn't this week mean tommorrow?


----------



## icydog (Jan 29, 2009)

I sent a note to Owner Mods today. I got a canned response that it takes six to eight weeks for Marriott to record a property.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you have any friends who are lawyers? My guess is, one phone call from an attorney will either get your money back or get that week processed as soon as possible.

I think it's gone on too long not to take that step.

And, given the way the TS market is collapsed, you'd probably be better off with your money back.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 29, 2009)

icydog said:


> I sent a note to Owner Mods today. I got a canned response that it takes six to eight weeks for Marriott to record a property.



Back up a minute! Are you saying that Marriott has acknowleged receivng your paperwork? Is so it will be sooner than you think.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 29, 2009)

icydog said:


> I sent a note to Owner Mods today. I got a canned response that it takes six to eight weeks for Marriott to record a property.



Marylyn,

FYI... I received a "canned" email response that started like this:



> Thank you for contacting Owner Modifications.  We are happy to assist
> with your request.  Due to the large volume of requests being received,
> all requests to merge owner accounts will be printed and placed in line
> for processing.  The process time for these requests is approximately 6
> ...




the day I sent them an email, then I received a personal "status" email from Marriott the following day.


----------



## icydog (Jan 29, 2009)

flyerbobcat said:


> Marylyn,
> 
> FYI... I received a "canned" email response that started like this:
> 
> ...



What's a personal status email? Is it something different from the regular status email I sent?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 29, 2009)

icydog said:


> What's a personal status email? Is it something different from the regular status email I sent?



Sorry, Marylyn.  All I meant to say was that I got the personal email from Marriott the day following the "canned" email response.

I fixed the posting to state:



> ....the day I sent them an email, then I received a personal "status" email from Marriott the following day.


----------



## icydog (Jan 29, 2009)

flyerbobcat said:


> Sorry, Marylyn.  All I meant to say was that I got the personal email from Marriott the day following the "canned" email response.
> 
> I fixed the posting to state:



Thanks for the explanation. I never got one. Now I'm worried again.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 29, 2009)

icydog said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I never got one. Now I'm worried again.



But didn't you just get the "canned" response from MVCI today?


----------



## london (Jan 29, 2009)

*Over 100 posts*

"Just won a week on Ebay, and my husband's going to kill me"

So what did the husband do? 

Hopefully the family is still intact.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 29, 2009)

london said:


> "Just won a week on Ebay, and my husband's going to kill me"
> 
> So what did the husband do?
> 
> Hopefully the family is still intact.




Her husband said, "You're nuts."
And - obviously she is still alive.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 29, 2009)

icydog said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I never got one. Now I'm worried again.



You should get a "live" response in the next day or two. Let's hope they acknowlege receipt of your paperwork. The first response you received was computer generated.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 9, 2009)

Just an update for a more complete reference:

12/15/08 - Closing accomplished.  Deed sent to county (HHI - Beaufort Co.)
12/22/08 - Deed recorded. Available online at county web site.
12/23/08 - Attorney/Closing Co sends paper work to Marriott
12/30/08 - Marriott logs paperwork as being "received"
01/26/09 - I sent email to Owner.Modifications@vacationclub.com to check status
01/27/09 - I received this email:


> I checked that staus of your transfer and I am happy to report that it has just been completed this morning. A confirmation letter will be going out. Your owner number is <xxxxxxx>. Thank you and have a wonderful day!


02/04/09 - Received single-page "welcome" letter (with basic info) from Marriott

----------------------------------------------------------------------

(I ended up having to call Marriott to help create my my-vacationclub.com account, due to web issues...)


----------



## icydog (Feb 10, 2009)

GRRRR!! and you know it's not at you but at my seller. Still nothing from Marriott. Do you have a phone number?


*CONGRATULATIONS  on your new Marriott Timeshare. Lots of good luck and good health using it. *


----------



## icydog (Feb 10, 2009)

Dewnay said:


> View attachment 608
> 
> Marylyn,
> 
> ...



I just noticed the attachment you provided. I did fill out that form. I sent in my driver's license. I sent all the stuff to the closing company aka seller. Nothing has been done. I am at my wits end. *7 months to close a timeshare sale!!* and it is still NOT in my account. I think he is holding up my paperwork on purpose because I, rightfully, called him a liar.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 10, 2009)

icydog said:


> GRRRR!! and you know it's not at you but at my seller. Still nothing from Marriott. Do you have a phone number?



Thanks....

MVCI Owner Services 800.845.4226	(ext.  3,  I think)


----------



## icydog (Feb 19, 2009)

I still have nothing. Marriott Owner Services gave me the run around. They said that Lakeland had the paperwork. I asked them if they would check to see if everything they needed was there (in Lakeland I mean). The owner services people would not even call Lakeland and they wouldn't give me the number either. 

So I continue to sit and wait. Another owner who had his deed recorded the same day as mine got his contract through Marriott today. He started in Oct. Had his deed recorded in Jan and today he is all done. 

I started in July. Had my deed recorded and January and I have nothing. I am sick to death of this.


----------



## icydog (Feb 19, 2009)

BTW, This must be a new worlds recorded for  the longest unsettled timeshare transfer in history. *It's now 8 months and counting. *


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Why don't you try calling the Marriott rep that I pm'd you. She is in Lakeland and is very nice.


----------



## capjak (Feb 19, 2009)

I started end of October, deed recorded in January and sent email to same site on Saturday and got the following on Monday.

Thank you for your email.  I show the Marriott system was updated on
February 5, 2009 to show you as the current owner of the Grande Vista
property.  You may contact the reservations office at 800-845-4226 to
reserve your unit.  Please reference owner number xxxxxx when calling.
Please be advised that it will take approximately 2-3 weeks for your
vacation ownership to show up on the Marriott website, so calling the
above number will be the quickest way to reserve the 2009 usage.  If you
have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## icydog (Feb 20, 2009)

capjak said:


> I started end of October, deed recorded in January and sent email to same site on Saturday and got the following on Monday.
> 
> Thank you for your email.  I show the Marriott system was updated on
> February 5, 2009 to show you as the current owner of the Grande Vista
> ...




The week is in my account---finally!!!

I never got an email like the one you posted above. I called today to a number a Tug member gave me and they informed me it has been added to my account. If I hadn't called I would never have known. Anyway, Thanks to everyone here for your great advice, your good wishes and your great empathy. 

Regards,
Marylyn 

PS *Should I start a thread scorching the seller/broker that I bought from on ebBay. *Others should know the extent of their deception. Its just my opinion but shouldn't we have a place to list unscrupulous eBay sellers?


----------



## m61376 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hopefully you will have such a good time your first trip there you will forget all the aggravation!


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 20, 2009)

icydog said:


> The week is in my account---finally!!!
> 
> I never got an email like the one you posted above. I called today to a number a Tug member gave me and they informed me it has been added to my account. If I hadn't called I would never have known. Anyway, Thanks to everyone here for your great advice, your good wishes and your great empathy.
> 
> ...



Marylyn,

I'm so happy that you finally got this nightmare transaction completed!!  

I still am thinking about NCV for my next purchase but I like most americans am sitting on the sideline at this time.  

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## icydog (Feb 20, 2009)

Just don't buy one on Ebay from Sellingtimeshare Guys or Redweeksforless.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats, finally! What a relief. I am sure at some point you were wondering if you would ever get it. Thanks for the tip on Ebay too.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 22, 2009)

*Maybe*



icydog said:


> Just don't buy one on Ebay from Sellingtimeshare Guys or Redweeksforless.



Maybe that's why one from Redweeksforless only sold for 10,150 this week.
Hmmmm......


----------



## lawgs (Feb 22, 2009)

icydog said:


> Just don't buy one on Ebay from Sellingtimeshare Guys or Redweeksforless.



is that sellingtimeguys? by any chance


----------



## aka Julie (Feb 22, 2009)

icydog said:


> Just don't buy one on Ebay from Sellingtimeshare Guys or Redweeksforless.



There's also an Ebay seller redweek4less (no "s" on week).  Is this the same company?


----------



## Glynda (Feb 23, 2009)

*Sellingredweeksforless...*



lawgs said:


> is that sellingtimeguys? by any chance



It was redweek4less. They have another one on eBay now too. I assume that this is the same seller as mentioned above.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 23, 2009)

*Confused...*

OK, I'm confused.  I see redweeksforless, redweekforless and redweek4less mentioned here.  Are these typos or the same seller?


----------



## icydog (Feb 23, 2009)

I would bet they are all the same guy.


----------



## aka Julie (Feb 23, 2009)

Glynda said:


> OK, I'm confused.  I see redweeksforless, redweekforless and redweek4less mentioned here.  Are these typos or the same seller?



Glynda,

I corrected the name in my post.  The two I get confused are:  redweek4less and redweeks4less.  If it's the same person/company, why have two names and two feedback histories.


----------



## icydog (Feb 23, 2009)

*Because it's good for the seller*

Why is anything on eBay the way it is? It is all to suit the seller. If he has two accounts in nearly the same name and one gets a lot of negative feedback-- he can switch to the other account easily.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 23, 2009)

*Email*



icydog said:


> Why is anything on eBay the way it is? It is all to suit the seller. If he has two accounts in nearly the same name and one gets a lot of negative feedback-- he can switch to the other account easily.



I think I'll email the seller and ask.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 23, 2009)

*Same seller*

Same seller.  They have three different eBay accounts and also sell under
alltimevacations-2008.


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 23, 2009)

icydog said:


> The week is in my account---finally!!!
> 
> I never got an email like the one you posted above. I called today to a number a Tug member gave me and they informed me it has been added to my account. If I hadn't called I would never have known. Anyway, Thanks to everyone here for your great advice, your good wishes and your great empathy.
> 
> ...



You should put it on the buyers/selling/renting - not on this board. I think scorching might be a little strong - but I would detail the facts - yes, I think others should know what you went through so they are forewarned.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Feb 23, 2009)

There is a link here on TUGs with a quote from the owner of RedWeeks4Less, RedWeek4Less and alltimevacations-2008.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83698&highlight=redweek4less

I bought my first resale starting in Nov. 2008 from alltimevacations-2008 I places my bid before I read all of the comments about "RedWeeks4Less" and all of it's various names.  I dealt with a man named Brian at AIVacations and I had no problems with my purchase.  There was even a little problem after tje timeshare showed up in my account with the 2009 MF not being paid by the previous owner.  I called Brain and he called the escrow company.  Within the hour I was contacted with the solution from American Closing Company.  I felt since my purchase went so smooth I should put in a good word for the company.  That doesn't mean that all go as smooth, but I had not problems.


----------

